# Aww Eric said a new word:)



## Eric's Mommy (Dec 1, 2011)

Eric is very smart and learned really fast he began to talk and sing at 6 months old He can say Up, Eric, Pretty Boy in 2 ways, imitates the microwave, and the dogs barking, he can also wolf whistle. BUT the new word!!! Eric was perching on my finger while I was kissing him and loving him and I SWEAR HE SAID I Love you! I died!!!! How cute is he! LOL!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Super cute!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

That's adorable.


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

My budgie that died recently was sitting on my shoulder, looked up and said "love you" to me once, once to my wife. But he had a way of picking up strange words and using them in the most appropriate way possible.


----------



## Eric's Mommy (Dec 1, 2011)

ikr thats like Eric! I luv this bird! LOL!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Isn't awesome when they learn a new word,makes you feel good about the training when they learn something we teach them.


----------



## Zeus2000 (Nov 29, 2011)

*awwwwwwwwwwwwwww...............*

omg that's like the most adorable and sweet thing i've ever heard of!


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

A right little Romeo!


----------

